
Covid drug makes virus mutate to death - alphydan
https://stm.sciencemag.org/content/12/541/eabb5883
======
JPLeRouzic
Is a drug that makes a virus to mutate, very safe on the long run?

It seems to me that cancer drug resistance uses a mutation strategy to evade
the drug effect?

Is this analogy valid for Covid?

